# Problem with Kindle 2 Navigation Joystick



## thelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone notice their navigation joystick becoming either touchy or non-responsive at times? 

I've noticed lately when I highlight a news story and press the joystick down to select the story the Kindle is selecting the story directly above the one I wanted. Essentially I press the joystick straight down but the Kindle sees it as though I'm pressing the joystick up AND THEN down....which I'm not. 

I've also noticed that sometimes when I press the joystick down nothing happens....even though I hear the "click" of the joystick being pushed down.

I've owned my Kindle 2 for about a month and have only noticed this starting to happen in the past week. Don't know if it's something to be concerned about. I'm just wondering if it will get worse over time after the joystick gets even loser and more broke in.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I notice a delayed response when opening TTS


----------

